
When Will Mark Rebrand Facebook? - carissalintao
https://medium.com/@carissalintao/when-will-mark-rebrand-facebook-d1ee6f15990d
======
rolph
I think this will happen the moment he cashes out his shares, and goes
somewhere else, probably never.

------
smacktoward
Good idea. I suggest "Altria."

~~~
carissalintao
LOL, that's a good one.

